# space marine chapter masters



## warsmith-893

i was just wondering what other people use for their chapter masters coz im not sure what 2 use.

the problem being i used the masters of the chapter models 4 his honour guard and i want him 2 have atificer armour on.

i thought a grey model heaverly coverted would do the job but i not sure.

what do u guys think???


----------



## Sanguinary Dan

I think maybe you should take a look at the Blood Angels line of characters. They all have artificer armor and can be relatively easy to convert.

My new CM is based on Dante (quite a stretch eh?) but with Relic Blade and Storm Shield. It wouldn't take much to convert Dante or Tycho enough to match whatever chapter you are using. Dante would work for close combat ICs and Tycho for those characters who prefer guns.


----------



## The Son of Horus

This really goes more in modelling & painting. Moved.


----------



## Amra_the_lion

I might look at weapon swaps for marneus or Dante, as Sanguinary Dan suggests. A grey knight like the justicar with some real effort and work put in could be exceptional.


----------



## Lord Reevan

It really depends on what style you play. I have a good ranged captain, and plenty of CC captains, I have terminators and assault squad captains. What style do you play mostly??


----------



## Red Corsairs

My new Chapter Master is an Emperors Champion with the Black templar iconography removed and a Skull sculpted in it's place with a Chaplains Jumpack replacing his usual. Only a small conversion but I like it:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

a chapter master can be converted from anything froma commander box to a tactical marine. It entirely depends on your own view. personaly I take a model like a grey knight in power armour and pimp him to make him look like a chapter master.


----------



## Amra_the_lion

I actually just finished converting 








into my captain just from this thread's ideas. I added the roman style talbard from the plastic kit, the pointing fist from the devastator kit, cut the skull helmet off and made the suit into errant armor from the tutorial elsewhere on this site, tigurus' bolt pistol, and some greenstuff to kill the stupid joints in his armor. Best figure I've ever come up with. I'll try to snap some photos when the greenstuff dries

here is a quick wip from my camera phone


----------



## Ordog

Dread-Chaptermaster....For an Mechanicus-Spacemarine Chapter


----------



## Lord Sinkoran

Amra_the_lion said:


> I actually just finished converting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> into my captain just from this thread's ideas. I added the roman style talbard from the plastic kit, the pointing fist from the devastator kit, cut the skull helmet off and made the suit into errant armor from the tutorial elsewhere on this site, tigurus' bolt pistol, and some greenstuff to kill the stupid joints in his armor. Best figure I've ever come up with. I'll try to snap some photos when the greenstuff dries
> 
> here is a quick wip from my camera phone


That wip looks amazing. post pics of the finished product.


----------



## warsmith-893

all great ideas but i can't decide what i want but i might use the 'master of the fleet' model as my chapter master and the emperor's champion as my chapter champion.

as for style of play i think of a shootey army with mabye and thats a big mabye to consider some close combat troops.


----------



## Gothminion

I haven't actually done it yet, but I am planing to do a simple conversion - I am going to get a veteran with a pair of lightning claws, give him a jump pack and put a banner on, then add some sort of built-in bolters to the lightning claws, and some auxiliary grenade launchers. As I said, I havent done it yet, but am going to when I get the veteran.
I'm not sure if you think its a good idea, I think it combines a good mix of shooting and close combat stuff!


----------



## primeministersinsiter

I used an AoBR terminator as the basis for my chapter master. He turned out pretty well.


----------



## Asamodai

I love Space Marine Chapter Masters, there's so much scope for imagination and creativity.

My own is one of my favourite bits I've done. It's more of a kit bash then a conversion.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius

This guy's the AOBR leader with a Khorne Champion arm from fantasy. Simple, but I like it.










And this is the dead marine from Space Hulk with a new helmet. He still needs an auxiliary stormbolter and grenade-launcher, but he's getting there.

















Excuse the blurryness, I can't find a tripod.


----------



## EpsilonZero

My current Chapter Master is basically a Dark Angels Company Commander with the Dark Angel iconography half-assed removed and a Bolt-Pistol strapped to his leg. Works rather well, I love that bloody Relic Blade. Such a great weapon, and the DACC has an amazing looking sword that looks like a damn good Relic Blade.


----------



## NerdyOgre254

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Excuse the blurryness, I can't find a tripod.


Be a perfectionist, make sure there's a minimum of blurriness in the photos.

breathe in, breathe out, breathe in, breathe halfway out, take the shot, breathe out all the way. that's how I take my photos.


----------



## primeministersinsiter

NerdyOgre, that's the same rhythm I use when hunting birds.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=49936&highlight=Cloud+Giant

That's my Chapter Master made from the AoBR set.


----------



## Talos

This thread has made me think about my flesh tearers Chapter master that I have yet to make. Lots of good ideas here. I have most of it sorted just need to find a good head and to work out how to make a good Chain giave. 
What weapons does the SM commander box come with and also what heads. I need a suitablely brutal one for my Seth.


----------



## primeministersinsiter

box set comes with a chainsword, a powerfist, lightning claw, powersword, plasma pistol, bolt pistol, stormbolter, combi-melta/plasma. I think that's it.
Three different heads, one helmeted, one bare, and one like on my CM.
Search world eaters here on Heresy for great glaive ideas. There's a truescale army that has great ones.


----------



## NerdyOgre254

primeministersinsiter said:


> NerdyOgre, that's the same rhythm I use when hunting birds.


It's what works, I can't take credit for it.

If you take a shot while breathing in, it goes high (in a gun, but in a photo results in upwards blurring).
If you take a shot while breathing out, it goes low (in a gun, but in a photo results in downwards blurring).

And that reminds me, I should start work on my Raptors Chapter Master - I don't think the AOBR master really suits a chapter that does jungle fighting too well.


----------



## primeministersinsiter

I'd stick with power armour looking dudes for that.
I'm really proud of my chapter master, but I know what you're saying.
Fluff wise, I'd give them few plasma pistols and guns seeing as they've been cut off of supply lines so long, it would be hard for them to maintain them.


----------

